
Want a Tesla Model 3? Find 5 Engineers for Envoy - Lmarent
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/want-a-tesla-model-3-find-5-engineers-for-envoy/
======
hsnewman
So you just have to refer the engineers, not that they have to be hired? Wow!

~~~
Lmarent
No, I think they have to be hired too. But still...

------
Lmarent
Seems like a good deal to me

